# Keep getting logged out?



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2022)

Happens on a variety of devices,log on and try to answer a post and lets me write the reply and as soon as I hit post it asks me to log in again even though it's showing I'm logged in then forgets everything I have just posted .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2022)

@Shaun can you help?
Sorry @cyberknight, hope it solves itself soon.


----------



## Shaun (27 Mar 2022)

@cyberknight - are you checking the box to stay logged in?







If not, please tick and see how it goes.

Also, you could try resetting your login cookie (which sometimes get corrupted) - by logging in, then logging straight out again, then logging back in again.

Let me know if this _doesn't_ help and I'll look into it further for you.


----------

